# My turtle got eggs



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i got a desert turtle .. im from mexico this especies come from sonora mex i dont know if some one has experience this lil girl gave me two eggs westeday i got the male in another tank now.. so if some one can privide me some help it will be really apreciated


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

¿Usted sabe qué especies de la tortuga es? Si usted desea incubarlos artificial usted necesitará una incubadora estable, o el estante alto en un armario que permanezca estable, yo utiliza el vermiculite para incubar adentro, y lo guardo los moits pero no mojado, utilizo dos porciones de vermiculite a una porción de agua, y mist periódicamente los huevos mientras que incuba. ¡Felicitaciones!

(Do you know what species of turtle, or tortoise it is?

If you want to incubate them artificially you will need a stable incubator, or high shelf in a closet that stays stable, I use vermiculite to incubate in, and I keep it moits but not wet, I use two parts vermiculite to one part water, and periodically mist the eggs while incubating.

Congratulations!)


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

congratz


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea thats sweet, hope u can hatch em


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

congrats and good luck?

have you got any pics for us?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

well this is a dsesert turtle from sonora thats all i know i purchasd a pair around 1 month ag and 2 days ago ro so i saw the eggs she is over the eggs.. as well i think the tank has a good temperature since got that heater sh*t behind the tank for reptiles sorry but im new with this kind of turtles let me took some pics


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

here is a pic i just got


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Bolson's Tortoise (_Gopherus_ _flavomarginatus_)!

I had three many years ago...I miss them terribly, but they were old when I recieved them......You should try very hard to make sure those eggs hatch...an incredible animal with a range shrinking faster than the population can probably deal with realistically.....


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thanx for teh info im trying to lern fast lol hope we can make it


----------

